# Safety manual



## greenbo2008

Just wondering if anybody would have an example of a safety manual that I could download and change for my needs...Thank-you


----------



## ProWallGuy

Safety manuals are usually a pretty large file, well thought out, with hours put into them. Most are usually purchased. That is a mighty tall request you ask. Go to CT and check the file swap forum.


----------



## CApainter

Try the OSHA site. Many company Safety manuals are referenced from the OSHA Standards.


----------



## RCP

I use a lot of forms from here http://www.toolboxtopics.com/Construction/index.htm
They are pretty simple, but a good place to start.


----------

